# Moving him to college?



## eg37se (Jun 9, 2009)

I currently have a 10 year old cockatiel, and was considering bringing him up to college with me. Does anyone here think that it would be hazardous to the birds health if I were to do this? He would have to move with me about 3/4 times a year when I travel back and forth from school. Any other advice?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It probably would be better for him to stay with your parents if that's possible. Moving is very stressful for a 'tiel and could make him easy prey for an opportunistic infection


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

I bought my first tiel while I was in college, granted I was living off campus in my own apartment. I visited home once a month, about a 4 hour drive. I had him in a travel cage seatbelted in the passenger seat and he had a blast singing to the car radio. Didn't ever stress him out, but I know my newest tiel wouldn't be able to handle it and I find someone to watch her while I'm gone. She's not as adventurous and is more scared than curious about new environments.

It worked fine enough for me, but I kept a quiet and tidy home. Bringing a tiel to a frat/sorority/party house type of environment however, no way.

All depends on your tiels personality and what kind of schedule and environment your bird will be living in while you're at college
________
BABE FRENCH


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I thought it would be really had to move my 17 year old from IL to WI, it's 300 miles about 5 hours. Well, I was so worried, and he he was in his travel cage singing, and when it got dark he was staring out a hole in his travel cover chirping happily whenever he saw a truck go by he loved it. I've never heard that travel ups your birds chances of becoming ill. I guess what I would do is take him on some car rides and see how he acts. If he's calm and curious I think it would be fine. You have to take into account though, how far your driving and what you do when you drive. I mean loud music is out and you'll have to be super careful with your tiel in your car. I would way what everyone says here and see how your tiel handles a car ride before I'd make a decision.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the biggest question is are you on campus? if so do they allow birds? a lot do not allow anything but fish and some don't even allow that if your off campus, the house/room etc you are renting do they allow pets? Must specify birds! If they don't and you have them you can be evicted (it isn't against the law for them to evict you for having pets in a no pet policy type place) 

So if you haven't already i'd check in to that 1st 

if that all goes well and your allowed then the next biggest question is, has he ever been on car rides before? even if its just a short trip ? if so does he take the car rides ok? or does it stress him out?

10 really isn't "old" for a tiel But in a way it's their "old age" (at least that's how i see it) some don't take stress to well after a certain age( even just moving from one cage to another they don't handle it well And of course this could be any age) 

and as already mentioned Transporting him so many times would bring the risk of illness up higher.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not sure if having your bird on campus with you is allowed. Also, I don't know that I'd want a bird on campus with me...too many people and environmental things I couldn't control. Plus, if you get a loud 'tiel, your classmates won't appreciate it.

However, if you're living off-campus in an apartment, that's a different story. I am in college, living in my own apartment, and I have two tiels. One, I've gotten since being here, but the other I brought up with me. He was seven years old at the time. It was a 500 mile journey, which equals a 9-10 hour car drive, and Halley did wonderfully. I kept him covered, and he sang along with the radio and napped the whole way. I stopped often to make sure he had food and water. I kept a bottle of water on hand to refill his dish if needed. He did fine with the move and settled into the new home very quickly. When I go back home to visit, though, neither bird comes with me. My visits home are never very long, a week at most, and I just don't see much point in stressing my birds out at all for a week in MA...it's much easier, for us, to get one of my friends to housesit and look after the birds. Personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable travelling back and forth as much as you will be with my birds.


----------

